# BCS: When in Rome...



## Pajapatak

Zdravo svima,
Imamo li mi neki  odgovarajući prevod za izreku _When in Rome, act as Romans do  _(Si fueris Rōmae, Rōmānō vīvitō mōre), ili se prevodi bukvalno (Kad si u Rimu, ponašaj se kao Rimljani)?
Vidim da je ovo pitanje već pokretano na forumu, ali niko nije ponudio rešenje na srpskom ili hrvatskom.
U filmovima se to ponekad prevodi kao  "Kud svi Turci, tu i mali Muja", ali mi se čini da to baš nije poptuno isto, a i previše je "lokalno obojeno", pa mi se ne bi uklopilo u prevod (s francuskog, uzgred budi rečeno).
Unapred hvala na pomoći.


----------



## Jeki

Zanimljivo pitanje, nema šta! Nažalost, nemam odgovor, ali misliću o tome, pa ako mi nešto padne na pamet, javljam...


----------



## Pajapatak

Hvala unapred. Vaš mejl je još jedan dokaz da je ovaj forum fenomenalan.


----------



## Duya

Malo sam i ja istraživao, ali nisam našao odgovarajući idiom. Tamo gde jesam, porede sa "Kud svi Turci, tu i mali (ćoravi) Muja". Ali evo, naleteh na ovaj zanmiljiv putopis u Politici, pa samo da podelim s vama par citata: 


> a onda sam ukapirala da u starorimskoj izreci: „Kad si u Rimu - budi Rimljanin“, ili, prevedeno na srpski, da nas ceo svet razume: „Kud svi Turci - tu i mali Muja“ ima stanovite istine - pa sam počela da kopiram domoroce. I, da vidite, zaista nema lošeg vremena, nego samo neodgovarajuće odeće!



i jedan komentar:


> Sto se Srba tice i ovde u Americi ...u globalu se jako, jako tesko navikavaju na novo i nepoznato i vrlo nerado menjaju svoje navike koje su poneli iz svog bivseg zavicaja. [...] Poznata izreka "when in Rome, do as the Romans do" [...] kod velike vecine Srba je totalna nepoznanica ..


možda to objašnjava odsustvo odgovarajućeg prevoda.


----------



## Pajapatak

Živkovićev Frazeološki rečnik kaže: U kakvo kolo dodjes onako i igraj.
Ni to mi rešenje ne odgovara (ovo "kolo" mi se nikako ne uklapa u prevod), ali da još malo doprinesem diskusiji...


----------



## Jeki

Pajapatak said:


> Živkovićev Frazeološki rečnik kaže: U kakvo kolo dodjes onako i igraj.
> Ni to mi rešenje ne odgovara (ovo "kolo" mi se nikako ne uklapa u prevod), ali da još malo doprinesem diskusiji...



Pronašla sam sličnu narodnu izreku u jednom nemačko-hrvatskom rečniku - "Na čijim se kolima voziš, onoga i pjesmu pjevaj." Na internetu sam pronašla varijantu - "U čijim se kolima voziš, toga pesmu pevaj" (doduše, samo na dva mesta). Ne znam da li će ovo odgovarati za prevod, ali možda posluži kao piste de recherche.


----------



## Duya

Bogme, ja mislim da bi daleko više ljudi prepoznalo ili bar razumelo doslovan prevod "Kad si u Rimu, čini što i Rimljani" nego neku poslovicu iz doba Ljudevita Gaja ili Dositeja.


----------



## Pajapatak

Budući da je reč o romanu o američkom mafijašu pokajniku koji je prebačen u Francusku u okviru Programa za zaštitu svedoka, moraću da se držim doslovnog prevoda (treba zadržati tu ideju dolaska/boravka u stranoj zemlji), ali uvek je korisno otkriti i druge varijante - nikad se ne zna kad neka od njih može da zatreba...


----------



## Pajapatak

Neverovatno je šta sve može da se pronađe kad se malo začeprka. Ni ovu izreku neću moći da uklopim u prevod, ali možda će u nekom sledećem biti pravo rešenje.
Hvala, Jeki


----------



## Jeki

Nema na čemu.  Vidim da je "Kad si u Rimu, ponašaj se kao Rimljanin" prilično zaživelo u našem jeziku (sudeći po frekvenciji upotrebe na Internetu), tako da je možda i zgodno tako prevesti.


----------



## VelikiMag

Umjesto "Turaka", ja sam čuo "Kuda svi, tu i ti", ali ni to ne bi bio dovoljno valjan prevod "Rimljana". Možda je najbolje prosto reći "Ponašaj se u skladu sa okolinom" ili "Prilagodi se sredini", jer izreka upravo to i znači.


----------



## KiESWY

Moj prvi post, nadam se da sve će biti gramatički korektno. Nemam priliku govoriti na Vaš jezik...  Imamo u Polskoj uzrečicu "Jeśli wlazłeś między wrony, musisz krakać jak i one"; znači: Ako si ušao među vrane, grači kao što one.  Otvorio sam riječnik poljsko-hrvatski (Školskoj Knjizi), našao sam riječ "krakać" (grkati). Pored njoj bilo i prevođenje više spomenutoj rečenici - Među vucima zavijaj kao vuk.  Da li je postoi takva uzrečica na BCS-u? Da li je moj odgovor pravilan, u smislu, postoji usporedba između rečenicima "When in Rome, act as Romans" i "Među vucima zavijaj kao vuk"?  Hvala.


----------



## Jeki

KiESWY said:


> Moj prvi post, nadam se da sve će biti gramatički korektno. Nemam priliku govoriti na Vaš jezik...  Imamo u Polskoj uzrečicu "Jeśli wlazłeś między wrony, musisz krakać jak i one"; znači: Ako si ušao među vrane, grači kao što one.  Otvorio sam riječnik poljsko-hrvatski (Školskoj Knjizi), našao sam riječ "krakać" (grkati). Pored njoj bilo i prevođenje više spomenutoj rečenici - Među vucima zavijaj kao vuk.  Da li je postoi takva uzrečica na BCS-u? Da li je moj odgovor pravilan, u smislu, postoji usporedba između rečenicima "When in Rome, act as Romans" i "Među vucima zavijaj kao vuk"?  Hvala.



Dobrodošli na forum! 
Hvala što ste se priključili našoj potrazi.  
Nisam nikad čula te izreke (mada mi zvuče prirodno), ali mislim da nose istu ideju kao "When in Rome..."


----------



## marco_2

By the way, it resembles a Russian proverb: *С волками жить - по-волчьи выть.*


----------



## Vanja

VelikiMag said:


> Umjesto "Turaka", ja sam čuo "Kuda svi, tu i ti", ali ni to ne bi bio dovoljno valjan prevod "Rimljana". Možda je najbolje prosto reći "Ponašaj se u skladu sa okolinom" ili "Prilagodi se sredini", jer izreka upravo to i znači.



Slažem se, ono sa Mujom i Turcima dođe kao šala ili zezancija.


----------



## Jeki

VelikiMag said:


> Umjesto "Turaka", ja sam čuo "Kuda svi, tu i ti".



Zanimljivo, možda bi moglo i "Kako svi, tako i ti." Ne znam da li to postoji kao izraz, ali zvuči moguće.


----------



## Pajapatak

Stvarno dobro zvuči.


----------



## Jeki

Hvala, Pajo, hvala.


----------



## Sobakus

Just my two cents: in Russian there's an overused saying "в чужой монастырь со своим уставом не ходят" which means "one shouldn't go to another monastery with one's own monastery's rules", basically a Russian will tell you that every time you try to argue with them on their own territory


----------



## VelikiMag

Sobakus said:


> Just my two cents: in Russian there's an overused saying "в чужой монастырь со своим уставом не ходят" which means "one shouldn't go to another monastery with one's own monastery's rules", basically a Russian will tell you that every time you try to argue with them on their own territory


I will try to remember this, cause where I live there are plenty of Russians who don't mind too much about local customs and language. However, our monasteries are orthodox as well, so this expression might not be taken seriously by them


----------



## Sobakus

VelikiMag said:


> I will try to remember this, cause where I live there are plenty of Russians who don't mind too much about local customs and language. However, our monasteries are orthodox as well, so this expression might not be taken seriously by them



The reason for this saying was that every monastery, even though orthodox, actually had its own peculiar rules and customs, besides, nobody's discovered a reasonable objection to it yet  Just say it like you're the boss here


----------



## Duya

Sobakus said:


> Just say it like you're the boss here



Oh, Montenegrins are good at it, don't worry.


----------

